

Ask HN: Could e-gaming professionals become footballers? - rakkhi

IdrA Fanclub interview: Description A quick interview of StarCraft 2 professional gamer EG… http://goo.gl/fb/uaXsQ&#60;p&#62;Hardly an interview by Charile Rose to be fair but this guy is really good in the game, has a fair following, there are now pro-gaming leagues, 24x7 replays and live casts on the net and on TV in Korea. Personalities like husky starcraft - is this the new celebrity in the next 5-10 years? Will they replace or add-on to the old?
======
ztay
The link has a prob. <http://youtu.be/Ea8DlGM7e14>

Have you seen this Idra Interview? HaHaHa <http://youtu.be/pHG40AdYfJ0>

I can picture Day9, HD StarCraft, working at ESPN in the near future.

HD StarCraft's videos have over 57 Million views, and Google is listening.

Check out this Google Tech Talk. HDStarcraft and Painuser to discuss eSports.
<http://youtu.be/Y0Stg0f1360>

